# Initial Office Visit



## Pawanarya (Nov 14, 2008)

A patient was seen the hospital by one of our physicians.
Subsequently, the patient made an appointment to see the same doctor in the office. This was the patient's first visit in the office.

How do we code - Initial Visit or Follow up Visit?

Pawan Arya


----------



## dtalkington (Nov 14, 2008)

You would code this as an established patient with whatever level the MD choses.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree...

"*For example*, let's say your partner saw a patient who is new to your practice in the emergency department (ED) over the weekend. The following week you see the patient in the office. Since someone else in your practice has seen the patient within the last three years, you have to use an established patient code. This is the case even though the patient had not been seen in the office and there was not an established medical record there."

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/20030900/33unde.html#Box_D


----------



## Pawanarya (Nov 16, 2008)

rebeccawoodward said:


> I agree...
> 
> "*For example*, let's say your partner saw a patient who is new to your practice in the emergency department (ED) over the weekend. The following week you see the patient in the office. Since someone else in your practice has seen the patient within the last three years, you have to use an established patient code. This is the case even though the patient had not been seen in the office and there was not an established medical record there."
> 
> http://www.aafp.org/fpm/20030900/33unde.html#Box_D


Thanks you,


----------



## Pawanarya (Nov 16, 2008)

rebeccawoodward said:


> I agree...
> 
> "*For example*, let's say your partner saw a patient who is new to your practice in the emergency department (ED) over the weekend. The following week you see the patient in the office. Since someone else in your practice has seen the patient within the last three years, you have to use an established patient code. This is the case even though the patient had not been seen in the office and there was not an established medical record there."
> 
> http://www.aafp.org/fpm/20030900/33unde.html#Box_D


Thank you,

Pawan Arya


----------

